# [GDM] En QWERTY lors du login

## Damiatux

Plop,

Je viens d'installer une Gentoo il y a 1/2 jours sur un amd64, j'ai installé Xorg et GNOME (le méta-paquet gnome et non gnome-light). Je démarre GDM, et lors du login, je me retrouve avec un clavier QWERTY alors qu'après, j'ai un AZERTY sans rien changé. J'ai pourtant tout mis en Français, mais GDM reste en QWERTY.

Comment avoir un AZERTY directement depuis GDM ?

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

----------

## jcTux

As tu défini ton clavier dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi ?

Si non, ajoute ceci :

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!--

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr-latin9"

EndSection

-->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">fr-latin9</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>

```

JC

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai copié/collé le code que tu m'as donné dans ce nouveau fichier, mais ça ne fait rien.

----------

## Poussin

Ca c'est bizare que gnome soit en azerty mais pas gdm...

colle nous la sortie de

```

cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/*input*

```

Et accessoirement vérifie que tu as bien (re)démarré hald

----------

## Damiatux

```
# cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/*input* 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!--

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr-latin9"

EndSection

-->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">fr-latin9</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

J'ai effectivement bien redémarré hald.

----------

## KeNNys

essai plutot çà.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>
> 
> 

 

dans le fichier 

10-x11-input.fdi

dans le répértoire /etc/hal fdi/policy

Dans cette partie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">
> 
>       <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to
> ...

 

----------

## Damiatux

Ça ne marche pas non plus.

----------

## KeNNys

Tu appel quoi gdm ?

la console ?

----------

## Poussin

 *KeNNys wrote:*   

> Tu appel quoi gdm ?
> 
> la console ?

 

Bah je suppose qu'il parle du gestionnaire de connexion graphique

----------

## debotux

Peux-tu nous donner un :

```
# emerge -pv gdm
```

----------

## Damiatux

```
# emerge -pv gdm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.10-r2  USE="branding consolekit ipv6 pam tcpd -accessibility -afs -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring -remote (-selinux) -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

